
Show HN: Automatically track time spent on Git commits - darklighter3
https://github.com/git-time-metric/gtm
======
wingerlang
Is this doing the same thing as www.wakatime.com?

~~~
welder
Yes, it's tracking time the same as
[https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) but assigning time to commits
based on the files you edit while WakaTime doesn't match files edited to files
changed in the commits, it assigns all time between two commits to the more
recent commit.

------
stephenr
This looks interesting, but without support for Mercurial it's not a viable
option for me.

